# We Need Some Action Here...



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Been awful quiet around here lately. How about some shots of the O&Ws out there?

Mirage III










MP 2824










Modified MP MkXI homage


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice mirage 

Here's my only O&W, on Mesh


















On leather


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels*


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

M4 with sapphire crystal.










Andrew.


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

M1:


----------



## lsuguy7 (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't wait to buy an m6!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice watches guys!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

*M1 on Bond NATO*










*Early Bird on Speedbird NATO*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

bluejay said:


>


Nice picture Bluejay


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

here is my MP2801, mod on a Hirsch carbon










salmonia


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

PhilM said:


> bluejay said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nice watch too! The 7733 is a very sweet movement - and discontinued too I think?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my Mirage III mark II





































A recent acquisition, bought from Gingerboy so he could finance his CX 12,000 monster







.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Another 7733 dial/hand combination, on Roy's swis rubber strap:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres a few more to make the numbers up


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Heres a few more to make the numbers up










:drool:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Which model and what vintage is that? A truly beautiful watch, probably way out of my price range, but a boy can dream.


With out checking my old catalogue I can't remember the model, It's from the 60's but don't get to carried away by it







It shares the bezel with the famous and expensive Caribean divers but thats it. Chrome case and no screw in crown so it's not a "proper" divers watch. Cost me about Â£100 off E-bay.

Despite that, it's a nice looking watch, very vivid orange







(puts O.M's in the shade) and in excellent condition.

I got lucky with this one







it turned out better than expected. Unlike the similar vintage O&W chrono I took delivery of to day. The dial is a lot more aged than I had hoped for







Chucked it in a draw







to forget about it. I will have to work out if it's viable get it restored in the future









Mike


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike

Well worth Â£100 of anyone's money IMHO, I expected to hear that it cost at least five times that much. How come I can never find anything like that on the bay, especially at that price? You have my sympathies for your other O&W, I suppose that's the gamble you take, sometimes you win and sometimes you lose. I have to say that despite only buying a couple of duffers from the bay I now restrict my purchasing from a couple of UK forums. OK you might not get the ultimate bargain from a non aware seller but you do get to deal with knowlegable, enthusiastic and straight forward people, who won't rip you off.

And on that point if you ever get the urge to sell your watch on, you know who to call  .

Cheers

Gary


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

"Standard" M4.










Mirage III on Roy's Tan "Ostrich"










Mirage I on the same "Ostrich"


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I must get a Mirage


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

ESL said:


> Mirage III on Roy's Tan "Ostrich"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been away for a few days - I missed some great watches here! That mirage/tan combo is great. I love the Mirage 1 too.


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Some nice watches there. Any lume shots?


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I can offer a Mirage III:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I must get a Mirage


Me too









BTW nice Mirage I George, don't think I've seen one before


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here is an interesting watch with O&W innards.

Not seen it before, I like the outer bezel a nice contrast - not sure what its used for?

Any ideas

Derek


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Here is an interesting watch with O&W innards.
> 
> Not seen it before, I like the outer bezel a nice contrast - not sure what its used for?
> 
> ...


Hi Derek,

I have one of these, they also came with an O&W logo. These were made for GEC and seem to be a part of a last batch of NOS, that crop up now and again.

The slide rule is used to make basic calculations, the same as a regular slide rule.

mike


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

MIKE said:


> LuvWatch said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting watch with O&W innards.
> ...


Where can I get one!?

Here is my modest colection!

java script:window.open('http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i133/trumpetera/IMG_1446.jpg','FullView','width=700,height=500,resizable,scrollbars,location'); void('');


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you need to put the http:/..........jpg bit in img tags using the







icon to get the pic to show


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you need to put the http:/..........jpg bit in img tags using the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't quite understand that ( computer illiterate), but thanks SO mucch for the help!! Now my pics actually shows!!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

How about some vintage O&W's. Forget Zeno, this is what you call a plane on the dial! - a B-52



























cheers

Dave

Here's my Navichron model no. 2002 with Valjoux 7730. Unfortunately the dial is more spotted than in these pictures and probably needs replacing or restoring:














































cheers

Dave

Some pics of my Selectron Computer chrono. with Valjoux 7733 (not so good):





































cheers

Dave


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Actually those pics of the Selectron are not that of my watch, the bezel is mint on mine, but the crystal is a bit scratched. I'm more proud of my (presumably older) Selectron Computer chrono with Valjoux 7730. I also have a number of watches badged up as different names, but are clearly O&W's

cheers

Dave


----------

